
Server rendered applications with sprinkles of JavaScript still works well today - nickjj
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/server-side-templates-vs-rest-api-and-javascript-front-end
======
oblib
Starting with the "Heavy JS Front-End" premise feels a bit leading.

I just rewrote a huge old server side Perl app in JS and it really wasn't that
different in terms of real work required to build the app and there are some
real benefits with going that route.

------
ix-hispana
SSR is fairly common nowadays.

~~~
oblib
Common nowadays as in "back in style" maybe, but that's never reached a point
of being uncommon, has it?

